# Five-Screen matrix reproduction



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Anyone interested in trying the five-screen experiment? Then here's a rather simple diagram as the original one no longer exists on the main page due to the URL link gone missing? So I’ve looked over the original and just applied my own, hope its easy to follow and it does require several Dolby stereo Pro-Logic decoders amplifiers and more importantly matching five sets of loudspeakers, I preferably use JBL all-around. 

The original article written by Norm Schneider is quite ingenious and it really does work. 



Andysu said:


> The Search For New Channels
> Reproducing SDDS Soundtracks
> Norm Schneider
> 
> ...
























































Dialogue spoken in “My Fair Lady” (1964-1994) has Mrs. Pearce and Pickering voices heard more or less in-between left and centre while Higgins voice “I” walk over everybody is heard in the centre front, at present with the current set-up. 


With the camera moving from different positions the continuity of sound and image is nicely placed

















Here are a few that I have collected on the DVD and laserdisc format 

*1* The King and I (1956) DVD
*2* Forbidden Planet (1956) DVD
*3* South Pacific (1958) DVD
*4* Spartacus (1960) DVD
*5* West Side Story (1961) laserdisc DVD
*6 *Lawrence of Arabia (1962) DVD
*7* My Fair Lady DVD (1964)
*8* Doctor Zhivago DVD
*9* The Sound of Music (1965) DVD
*10* 2001: A Space Odyssey (1968) laserdisc and DVD 
*11* Ice Station Zebra (1968) DVD 
*12* The Towering Inferno (1974) DVD
*13* The Spy Who Loved Me (1977) DVD remixed for DVD
*14* Close Encounters of the Third Kind (1977) laserdisc DVD
*15* Superman the movie (1978) first edition VHS PAL transferred to DVD-RW
*16* Alien (1979) laserdisc DVD
*17* Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom (1984) laserdisc DVD 
*18* Willow (1988) DVD
*19* Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade (1989) laserdisc DVD
*20* The Abyss (1989) DVD
*21* Star Trek V: The Final Frontier (1989) 
*22* Terminator 2: Judgment Day (1991) laserdisc DVD
*23* Backdraft 1991DVD
*24* Hook (1991) DVD
*25* Toy Story (1995) laserdisc 
*26* Mission to Mars (2000) DVD
*27* Monster’s Inc (2001) DVD

Adding to the list like the titles I’ve already mentioned there are few that have effects placed between centre and /left/right.

Revisiting The Thing (1982) last night, I spotted dozens of half panned front sounds that would also benefit from this. You could say you’ll be hearing different things?:bigsmile:


----------

